
LastPass Raises Prices Again - AdmiralAsshat
https://blog.lastpass.com/2019/02/change-lastpass-premium.html/
======
ziddoap
Perfect timing for me, as I just switched from LastPass to 1Password and
couldn't be happier.

LastPass has seemingly taken a bit of a fall lately, both user experience wise
(this sure doesn't help) as well as the article earlier this week [0]
explaining some blunders in the API calls which can lead to secret keys being
accessible by bad actors (in certain circumstances)

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19579454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19579454)

